# 1 week today seperated



## savie1979 (Mar 3, 2012)

we have just seperated last friday ... it has been rough as i came home from a night out with work girlfriends,,, which i had asked him the week before anyway long story short.... i went out afterwards and i didnt ph him as i knew he was so angry .. i came home and he was yellin at me and told me to get out of the house as so i did .. i have been stayin`with my mum without kids as he wanys 50 % shared care..

so we have a house mortgage so we figured id stay on one week and he stay on the next without kids leaving the home for now,, im worried as his saying he wants to pay the full house repayments ... and when i get a lump sum money he wants that .. why would he want to do this ? he says its to see if he can mange this on his own and if he can he will keep the house..

this has been along time coming this seperation

some reasons .. he wouldnt support my choice to study .. he doubted me .. and said i wouldnt finish it .. he wouldnt allow to go out with work friends on the odd occasions without him.. he went and got a 65000 buisness without me wanting it ..ive lost ayttraction towards him ,sexual and physical.. i started to think of other men ... i dont think i could love him like he wanted ..he was controlling and still trying to control this situation ..

now if these arent good enough reasons,then im so wrong ..

its just so messy ... having a huge house /mortgage and kids ..

this afternoon ive come back for the 1st time since i oleft last friday .. and he was here we had to swap cars over due to lack of room for all kids .. it felt like i just came home from a days work why is this ,, is it like it hasnt sunk in yet this is for real


----------

